# Sweetest deal ever!



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

I just found this Raleigh Tandem at a local consignment sale for $275! Not a bad deal considering it fits my girlfriend and I just fine. I have a bunch of parts, like disc brakes and suspension fork, to upgrade it and get it ready for the Cheq. Fat Tire Festival we will be racing in this Sept.

I call this luck! Most used Tandems, and this one looks barely used as it was stored most of it's life, are $800 or more easily.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Our plan is to practice on this bike until our custom tandem frame is finished. We are having Peacock Goove build our tandem frame. They are the company making the f-bom frames.

I have a Fox Talas 36 RC2 fork and some nice hydraulic disc brakes to put on it. I also have some nice DT Swiss all mountain wheels and of course the adjustable stem will get replaced with a Thomson stem. We hope to have it all set up by the time the Cheq. Fat Tire Fest. happens in Sept. If not, we can race on this Raleigh frame for our first your of the Cheq.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

The Raleigh is a good first tandem find. Not sure what they cost when new, but $275 seems to be a bargain.

In regards to the new frame you are having built, I looked at the available link and didn't see where they offered any tandem frames. I'm guessing you are having a hardtail, steel, 26" wheel frame being built. If not any details?

PK


----------

